# Has anyone else ever tried an 8800K bulb?



## will5 (Oct 26, 2005)

I have been using them for a few years now and love them. It's a pretty crisp light but really brings out my reds...or so I think.


----------



## fraviz (Oct 24, 2012)

I have used them for some small tanks and they look ok Imo
I preferred 6500k or 7000k

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

Personally I like 10000k. I find 6700k to be too yellow. I suppose 8800k would look acceptable as well, but the 10000k is easy to find on sale.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Yes. It was a T8 by AllGlass Aquariums. It had a lavender/purplish look to the tube. It was very good growing plants. I used it with two other T8s: Philips Aquarelle and an ADV850. Very good combo for bringing out reds. Those 3 were actually better at growing plants than the Giesemann Aquaflora and Midday combo.


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

Unfortunately 8800K from one brand is a totally different colour compared to another brand. Some are pinkish, some are blueish, some are white. I use Osram 880 T5 and I love them. Makes green pop out. Not so good for the reds.


----------

